# Calabrase Antipasto



## Constance (Dec 8, 2006)

I saw Michael Chiorelli making this on Food Network the other day, and it looks like something that would make a delicious gift!

Recipes : Calabrese Antipasto : Food Network


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 8, 2006)

That looks like something I might just put together over Christmas, when we're slumming it at the beach!!


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 8, 2006)

That does look good and I might just put it together for our tailgate on Sunday!!  And then when WE go to the beach New Year's Day.  Unfortunately we will not be as warm as you , Clive!!  You dirty dog!!!  ;o)


----------



## Constance (Dec 8, 2006)

What beach?


----------



## QSis (Dec 8, 2006)

Constance, that does look delicious!

Lee


----------



## cjs (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, sounds delicious...as does the cranberry vinegar! Sorry I missed that show, I enjoy his ideas.


----------

